# Santa Ana River Trail Theft/beatings



## trip221

I just read this article that should be read by anyone who frequents the SART. I've been riding it pretty frequently lately, but not anymore.

Too bad, the river trail was the best place to go when you can't ride early.

WARNING: Recent bike jackings and beatings on the Santa Ana River Trail - Los Angeles Cycling | Examiner.com

Ps - there's a lot more info and discussion in a thread on bikeforums


----------



## arai_speed

That is some BS! I hate reading stories like that.


----------



## Sparti

SAPD made some arrests and has contacted some of the victims to identify their bikes. Hopefully things will get back to normal.


----------



## early one




----------



## trip221

Sparti said:


> SAPD made some arrests and has contacted some of the victims to identify their bikes. Hopefully things will get back to normal.


I hope so too, but there's plenty of dumbasses out there hurting for money right now. Makes me nervous that someone else will try it. Not worth the risk to me.


----------



## rward325

FYI, this has been going on for years! They will arrest a few and it will be quiet for awhile. Ride in groups if you can on this trail as I have done for years. The underpasses are great places for these thieves to hide and that is where they do hide.


----------



## terbennett

I've been riding that trail since 1988 and have seen stuff happen, but only heard of things like this. Say what you will but there really isn't a better alternative. Consider your options here in So. Cal. This one is still safer than the other rivertrails and the trail is well paved. Unfortunately these things occur periodically but you could be on the San Gabriel, Rio Hondo, or LA River Trail. Hands down, the SART is definitely better than those.


----------



## rward325

terbennett said:


> I've been riding that trail since 1988 and have seen stuff happen, but only heard of things like this. Say what you will but there really isn't a better alternative. Consider your options here in So. Cal. This one is still safer than the other rivertrails and the trail is well paved. Unfortunately these things occur periodically but you could be on the San Gabriel, Rio Hondo, or LA River Trail. Hands down, the SART is definitely better than those.


So as long its not you it is okay? I agree that for travel through the OC there is not a goof alternative. But with the increase in use in SART the SAPD and FVPD and Orange County Sheriffs need to step up presence on this trail to deter this. Heck OC Sherriff and SAPD have their offices right off the trail by the block! Not like either department doesn't have bicycle cops!


----------



## froze

The only problem with bicycle cops is that the trails are very long, they can't be patrolling on every mile, and by the time they got a reported bike jacking the jacker is gone long before the bike cop can get there. Heck I bet most of the hijackers could out run a bicycle cop anyways!! Not saying the cops shouldn't be patrolling the trails, just saying their not going to be able to stop it; and then add on the financial burden of trying to patrol the trails to the financial burden the city already has...well you can see where this might lead.

Bikes have become increasingly more expensive, and easier to steal and hide then cars, not to mention easier to sell as a whole or parted out then cars are, plus the sentence for stealing a bike is far less then a car because it's not considered grand theft. So it's no small wonder that bike jacking has increased.


----------



## Joe Dirte

.....


----------



## terbennett

rward325 said:


> So as long its not you it is okay? I agree that for travel through the OC there is not a goof alternative. But with the increase in use in SART the SAPD and FVPD and Orange County Sheriffs need to step up presence on this trail to deter this. Heck OC Sherriff and SAPD have their offices right off the trail by the block! Not like either department doesn't have bicycle cops!


I'm not saying that but if you want to be that paranoid all the time, don't ride it. Seriously? this comes as a surprise? What world do you live in? It has always happened. I'm just saying that it's not unusual so don't pretend like it is. From the 22 freeway to Warner Ave is gang territory. If you didn't notice it by the grafitti and the surroundings, it goes to show how closed your way of thinking is. Crime happens everywhere.... even in your own neighborhood. If you think that your false sense of security really means anything, well good luck to you. Bike cops on the trail all of the time? Get real!! This is Santa Ana we're talking about. Remote cases of attacks on the trail are nothing compared to the multiple gang issues they have in that city. I used to work in Santa Ana so I was educated on all of this. Those situations were a result of wrong place at the wrong time. Stuff happens all of the time everywhere. Whether you know about it or not, it happens.


----------



## froze

Now let's see how long they get in the slammer. Any bets? I start the bidding at 3 months with 1 year probation, and with good behavior they'll serve 1 month of the 3.


----------



## trip221

Anyone ridden the SART lately? How about weekday mornings? I know I said I wasn't going to do it, but I'm considering riding to work two days a week but driving home. This would mean starting at 6:30am at Lincoln, heading south, and exiting at MacArthur. I'm thinking most hoodlums are sleeping at that hour so it should be safe. I just want to know that I'm not the only cyclist out there.


----------



## terbennett

Until two months ago (due to new job), I rode the SART to work from Green River to MacArthur 4 days a week. Outside of some transients and other pedestrians, traffic is almost nonexistent. You should be fine but always be vigilant when you're on your bike no matter where you are. There are other riders out there but not many until the afternoon on your way back. There will be many more due to the time of day. Still it won't get as busy as the weekends. Have fun!!
.


----------



## trip221

Rode it this morning southbound from around Lincoln to MacArthur and it was smooth sailing. Thank goodness too, I think I left my CO2 inflator on the workbench at home. Only saw 2 other riders but they were heading north. I was trying to smile and say hi to most pedestrians, but in reality I was probably giving everyone the stink eye as if it was a wordless interrogation.


----------



## BWWpat

Think its time for me to ride the river trail more often.


----------



## rydbyk

I hope they catch those thugs.


----------



## trip221

The SAPD arrested 3 guys a couple weeks ago, but who knows they were the only ones. Still doesn't stop others from trying it.


----------



## Ferndog

trip221 said:


> The SAPD arrested 3 guys a couple weeks ago, but who knows they were the only ones. Still doesn't stop others from trying it.


Sad but true.


----------



## fengyushu

*Santa Ana River Trail*

I rode this trail this morning (Satuday, March 10, 2012) alone. The weather was great. A lot of bikers were riding. I felt pretty safe. No problem. Hopefully it will keep this way.


----------



## fargy483

Pepper spray. Mofos won't expect it then be the he'll outta them why they rub there eyes. Or ride away.


----------



## hecbom

I ride this path every weekend heading towards Azusa (east). Yesterday March 12th was nice and the Long Beach Tri Club was having a TT event. I stayed out of their way but I have to admit that when this guy went by me I used him as a rabbit to force myself to ride at 40Km/hr for about a mile. I always stayed at least three bike length behind ;No Wheel Sucking! bottom line, the San Gabriel is not as crowded as


----------



## trip221

fargy483 said:


> Pepper spray. Mofos won't expect it then be the he'll outta them why they rub there eyes. Or ride away.


Lol, my wife just bought me "The Cyclist" pepper spray. At least it'll make her feel better. I'm sure I'll get a lot of comments the first time I forget to take it off for a club ride.


----------



## Wildewinds

3 vs 1... even if I did have pepper spray, in my hands, when they attacked me... I would still let them have the bike.

One guy, different story. Even then, it would depend on the situation.


----------



## trip221

Wildewinds said:


> 3 vs 1... even if I did have pepper spray, in my hands, when they attacked me... I would still let them have the bike.
> 
> One guy, different story. Even then, it would depend on the situation.


I agree. Unless I could hit them all and then sprint off with my bike I don't know that I'd want to use it. I think it would just piss them off more and then they'd really beat the crap out of me. And that's assuming they don't have a gun or a knife, then maybe they'd just kill me to get it over with.


----------



## danielmr2

I would slow down if there was suspicion of foul play and if those guys approached me, I'd break out the ****in pepper spray and spay all of them. Then, after their blind, I would ****in kick the **** out of them.


----------



## danielmr2

I would slow down if there was suspicion of foul play and if those guys approached me, I'd break out the ****in pepper spray and spay all of them. Then, after their blind, I would ****in kick the **** out of them.


----------



## fargy483

Pepper spray keeps the thugs away!


----------



## redondoaveb

danielmr2 said:


> I would slow down if there was suspicion of foul play and if those guys approached me, I'd break out the ****in pepper spray and spay all of them. Then, after their blind, I would ****in kick the **** out of them.


If they were male, would you neuter them?


----------



## red elvis

keep your glock handy.


----------



## red elvis

red elvis said:


> keep your glock handy.


just kidding. that's a no-no.


----------



## dean4537

last week i was ridding this trail and saw a cyclist all geared up but with no bike. he was just standing on the side. im pretty sure he had his bike stolen


----------



## froze

dean4537 said:


> last week i was ridding this trail and saw a cyclist all geared up but with no bike. he was just standing on the side. im pretty sure he had his bike stolen


Did you stop to make sure he was ok? Maybe a good thing you didn't. Maybe he was waiting for someone to stop, take their bike, and ride off looking like a road biker just out riding.


----------



## BWWpat

froze said:


> Did you stop to make sure he was ok? Maybe a good thing you didn't. Maybe he was waiting for someone to stop, take their bike, and ride off looking like a road biker just out riding.


Its disappointing that we have to worry about being jumped by some one appearing like they need help. Its a sad world when we cant simply help one another.


----------



## dean4537

no i didnt stop. there was a guy that polled over and was talking to him already. i kinda wish i would of tho


----------



## froze

BWWpat said:


> Its disappointing that we have to worry about being jumped by some one appearing like they need help. Its a sad world when we cant simply help one another.


I usually stop to help people. In fact just yesterday I saw a guy walking the bike path in in cycling attire and a helmet on but no bike, I stopped about 40 feet or so in front of him and asked if he was ok and said he was and thanked me for asking. Never saw his bike though. Kind of weird, like the the one here. There was a car parked in a parking lot not too far from where we were at, maybe he took the bike apart and had it in the car.


----------



## BWWpat

froze said:


> I usually stop to help people. In fact just yesterday I saw a guy walking the bike path in in cycling attire and a helmet on but no bike, I stopped about 40 feet or so in front of him and asked if he was ok and said he was and thanked me for asking. Never saw his bike though. Kind of weird, like the the one here. There was a car parked in a parking lot not too far from where we were at, maybe he took the bike apart and had it in the car.


I have never rode by a person in need without asking if they need help, I am an eagle scout so I would feel hypocritical just rolling by. but one of the things we are taught is to always make sure it is safe for you before helping some one else. I approach cautiously and with wide eyes.

Its just sad that we even have to worry. Helping people feels too natural to not do it.


----------



## danielmr2

redondoaveb said:


> If they were male, would you neuter them?


that could go with the theme...


----------



## froze

BWWpat said:


> I have never rode by a person in need without asking if they need help, I am an eagle scout so I would feel hypocritical just rolling by. but one of the things we are taught is to always make sure it is safe for you before helping some one else. I approach cautiously and with wide eyes.
> 
> Its just sad that we even have to worry. Helping people feels too natural to not do it.


Thanks for being one of the very few who stop to help people. I've even stopped to help motorists, and twice was able to get their cars going with the use of my mini tool! And once used my cell phone to call a family member to come. Even stopped to help a dead person once...of course he had been dead for a few hours so there wasn't a whole lot I could do except not disturbed the scene anymore then I already done to see if he was alive; fortunately it wasn't foul play, he had been out jogging and collapsed with a heart attack and rolled down an embankment.

I'm always careful too.


----------



## Gus90

trip221 said:


> I agree. Unless I could hit them all and then sprint off with my bike I don't know that I'd want to use it. I think it would just piss them off more and then they'd really beat the crap out of me. And that's assuming they don't have a gun or a knife, then maybe they'd just kill me to get it over with.


Are tazers legal to carry in CA?


----------



## iTrek

Rode the SART, noticed in Santa Ana area they had several patrol cars blocking street entrances/exits onto the trail. The SCI van was out and helicopter buzzing overhead. For sure, something was going down. Leaves you with an uneasy feeling.


----------



## froze

Gus90 said:


> Are tazers legal to carry in CA?


Yes because their not considered a firearm, but you cannot carry one into a federal, state or local public buildings like city hall, airports, public or private schools, etc. But if you assault someone with one you could go to jail for 16 to 36 months. Obviously there is still a huge degree of responsibility on you if you decide to carry one.


----------



## bikesta

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4702118.../t/police-release-sketch-suspect-sex-assault/

Recognize this rapist?

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/orange_county&id=8617423


----------



## BWWpat

bikesta said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4702118.../t/police-release-sketch-suspect-sex-assault/
> 
> Recognize this rapist?
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/orange_county&id=8617423


I will spread the word.


----------



## 68gtosca

Gentlemen

Based upon the fact that these attacks are gang / group related, the members involved are throwing bikes to disable or potentially kill the riders, I believe want ever level of force required to defend oneself would be acceptable under state law.


----------



## froze

68gtosca said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Based upon the fact that these attacks are gang / group related, the members involved are throwing bikes to disable or potentially kill the riders, I believe want ever level of force required to defend oneself would be acceptable under state law.



Correct, however that's assuming you can get to your gun in a surprise attack which your not going to be able to do. So after the attack they have your bike and your gun which they'll use to kill someone with, and they'll sell your bike so they can get drugs to carry out the killing with your gun.


----------



## Erion929

Nothing like gang azzholes to ruin your biking day 

Maybe one could stop abruptly, blurting out "Santa Ana Police Department!" to identify yourself.....maybe they go scurrying for the bushes?

**


----------



## froze

Erion929 said:


> Nothing like gang azzholes to ruin your biking day
> 
> Maybe one could stop abruptly, blurting out "Santa Ana Police Department!" to identify yourself.....maybe they go scurrying for the bushes?
> 
> **


Either that or they'll start laughing while they empty their pistola's into you.


----------



## Kuma601

Sad. I know young female college student who is interested in riding the SA trail area. She would get on the trail around McFadden. When I pre-scouted the area for her, I didn't like some of the streets leading to the trail and the sections of trial itself. Even more concerned for her riding single.


----------



## Erion929

Kuma601 said:


> Sad. I know young female college student who is interested in riding the SA trail area. She would get on the trail around McFadden. When I pre-scouted the area for her, I didn't like some of the streets leading to the trail and the sections of trial itself. Even more concerned for her riding single.


Get someone to ride with her, or forget it....not worth it.

**


----------



## eddymerckxwannabe

*anyone know if they've caught these hoodlums?*

anyone know if they've caught these hoodlums?


----------



## BWWpat

Erion929 said:


> Get someone to ride with her, or forget it....not worth it.
> 
> **


^
Highly recommend females be with a partner for riding on this trail now. Preferably a man. This is not to sound sexist. Its just that I assume people who are willing to do such nasty and vile acts would be more likely to prey on some one that they perceived as an easier target. Basically if you are a scummy self serving pile of human waste like these people and you could choose your victim between a 230lb man and a 115lb girl odds are they will victimize the 115lb girl.


----------



## Jimmy_Bar

I ride solo on the SART. Not the type of thing I want to read, considering I just started riding this section of the SART in the past month.  I ride mid morning on the weekends when its pretty busy on the trail, so I guess I won't stress about it too much. Hopefully they catch these dirt bags.


----------



## froze

Jimmy_Bar said:


> I ride solo on the SART. Not the type of thing I want to read, considering I just started riding this section of the SART in the past month.  I ride mid morning on the weekends when its pretty busy on the trail, so I guess I won't stress about it too much. Hopefully they catch these dirt bags.


Hopefully they catch these ass wipes for sure, more to the point that it doesn't start a trend across the US. If they catch these scumbags they need to make the punishment so severe that any trend will come to a screeching halt for fear of the punishment, problem with America is that typically punishment will be next to nothing.


----------



## Naixed

you're correct, froze. It is just a shame.

I plan to ride concealed with my H&K compact during solo rides.


----------



## itschris

hey guys, was wondering if anyone rode this trail lately? I plan to ride it tommorrow starting @ 9:30 am ish starting @ green river to Angels stadium and back..is that a good time to go?


----------



## iTrek

I have several times over last month, and the area you are riding did not seem too bad. It was further on...Santa Ana area that seemed rougher IMO.


----------



## itschris

Rode the trail today around imperial hwy, motorcycle PD was patrolling the trail...nice to see that !


----------



## FoxtrotHotel

It'll be nicer to see motorcycle units patrolling the Santa Ana area of the trial. I don't mind riding from Yorba Linda park to Honda Center on my own...but I would never go south of the 22 alone.


----------



## d1zzl3

Not sure how it is on weekdays, but I rider this trail from Green River to Huntington Beach on weekends with no issues. I usually start at 7am and theres plenty of riders out.


----------



## Jimmy_Bar

I rode it last Sunday late morning through early afternon and had no problems nor did I see any questionable looking people on the trail either, other than some homeless people and they don't seem to ever bother anyone. I rode it from Green River down to around mile marker 4. Lot's of people riding it last Sunday. I'm riding it again tomorrow. I've never rode it on a weekday.


----------



## mikelsaurus

That camp site under Garden Grove Blvd. is getting out of control.


----------



## Naixed

mikelsaurus said:


> That camp site under Garden Grove Blvd. is getting out of control.


please elaborate?


----------



## B-Factor

I'll be riding this in a couple weeks, too busy right now with everything else, and will give updates. One of my friends is a cop so I'll see what he has to say and what firepower he may bring....


----------



## BWWpat

B-Factor said:


> One of my friends is a cop so I'll see what he has to say and what firepower he may bring....


Bring one of these.


----------



## B-Factor

BWWpat said:


> Bring one of these.


Now that's what I'm talking about. Blast your path and no wheel huggers. If only.....


----------



## BWWpat

B-Factor said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about. Blast your path and no wheel huggers. If only.....


A man can dream cant he?
You may crush my body, but you will never take my gun bike!!


----------



## qwksti

Whats the world coming to when you cant go out and ride with out being on edge about getting bike jacked... people suck....


----------



## Hooben

I'm from Texas and had hoped to ride the trail from mountain to ocean. Guess I can forget about those plans now. I'll just stick to riding around the Rose Bowl on my yearly visit to town. Too bad. Something must be done.


----------



## charlox5

Hooben said:


> I'm from Texas and had hoped to ride the trail from mountain to ocean. Guess I can forget about those plans now. I'll just stick to riding around the Rose Bowl on my yearly visit to town. Too bad. Something must be done.


i dunno, i think the trail is pretty safe during "primetime" aka, weekend mornings--there's just too many people out on the trail for guys to get too bold.. I was just out there last weekend and not a single sign of trouble. did see a police cruiser driving along the riverbed around 11am which is a good thing.

i think the afternoons and early evenings would be higher risk times to ride. i dislike riding SART too late because of the winds that pick up later in the day.


----------



## tednugent

I rode it on Sunday... from Centennial Park down to the beach....

Nothing out of the ordinary....

but... I rather take Bushard St down


----------



## iTrek

I've rode the SART the last three weekends from Park to Huntington Beach and back...no sign of trouble, and all three times so patrol cars nearby.


----------



## Richard

It really is a question of "time of day" or rather "time of night." Most of the incidents on the SART have happened after dark.

If you are a bike commuter and happen to need to follow that route after dark (as some of my co-workers at our bike shop have to do), you're safer on the various streets. SART after dark is just that...DARK!


----------



## Jimmy_Bar

I've never ridden it late in the afternoon or after dark. I ride it solo on Saturday or Sunday mornings and I feel pretty safe. As others have mentioned, there is so many other cyclist riding it on weekend mornings, I don't think anyone would be bold enough to mess with someone. 

There is really only one stretch of SART through OC I really ever see any questionable people and that is the small stretch that runs through Santa Ana. The rest of the trail, I feel perfectly safe.


----------



## Erion929

Jimmy_Bar said:


> I've never ridden it late in the afternoon or after dark. I ride it solo on Saturday or Sunday mornings and I feel pretty safe. As others have mentioned, there is so many other cyclist riding it on weekend mornings, I don't think anyone would be bold enough to mess with someone.
> 
> *There is really only one stretch of SART through OC I really ever see any questionable people and that is the small stretch that runs through Santa Ana.* The rest of the trail, I feel perfectly safe.



But that is precisely the area this whole thread is about. :idea:

**


----------



## bikesta

Jimmy_Bar said:


> I've never ridden it late in the afternoon or after dark. I ride it solo on Saturday or Sunday mornings and I feel pretty safe. As others have mentioned, there is so many other cyclist riding it on weekend mornings, I don't think anyone would be bold enough to mess with someone.
> 
> There is really only one stretch of SART through OC I really ever see any questionable people and that is the small stretch that runs through Santa Ana. The rest of the trail, I feel perfectly safe.


Agreed. I have ridden/ran thousands of miles on this trail and although have seen some sketchy stuff, minimize danger by: 

1. Not using trail after dark (morning is best)
2. Workout with a partner


----------



## Jimmy_Bar

Erion929 said:


> But that is precisely the area this whole thread is about. :idea:
> 
> **


I understand that but I'm saying from my experience on a weekend morning, I don't feel it is unsafe, even through that stretch of the trail that there has been some past issues with.


----------



## Kuma601

Weekends are major use times so with that many on the trails, the risk is much lower of having an encounter. What concerns me is the weekdays. The times I have been there on weekdays ranging from 9-3 pm, one can have lengthy gaps in coming across another trail user. Same with the San Gabriel pathway. Some days in fall to early spring are more sparse in terms of trail users. Great for a ride unhindered but a potential target as well.


----------



## bharder286

*Help: Trying to buy my first road bike*

With a price range around $1000 I have been researching various bikes online and driving around orange county testing out different options. At 6' 5", 225 lbs, this has been no easy task. Most local shops don't even carry bikes in my size! The few that did were way out of my price range.

I finally found a bike at Performance Bikes in Fountain Valley that seems to have everything I have been looking for. So far my experience there has been outstanding despite all of the negative reviews I have read. They have been awesome answering all of the questions I have asked and I have asked a lot! My girl friends dad who is an experienced racer has been helping me along the way and has mentioned to try and get 105, Ultegra or a combo of the two for components on my bike and it seems like every bike other than at Performance was $1500+.

Right now I am looking at the Schwinn Paramount Series 6 and 7. After test riding the Series 7 I was extremely impress with how it fit and how smooth it rode and the low price! It has a carbon frame and 105 components. I was wondering if anyone had any input on the two bikes or could lead me in the direction of which would be a better purchase/recommend another bike in my price range. 

Thanks!


----------



## bharder286

With a price range around $1000 I have been researching various bikes online and driving around orange county testing out different options. At 6' 5", 225 lbs, this has been no easy task. Most local shops don't even carry bikes in my size! The few that did were way out of my price range.

I finally found a bike at Performance Bikes in Fountain Valley that seems to have everything I have been looking for. So far my experience there has been outstanding despite all of the negative reviews I have read. They have been awesome answering all of the questions I have asked and I have asked a lot! My girl friends dad who is an experienced racer has been helping me along the way and has mentioned to try and get 105, Ultegra or a combo of the two for components on my bike and it seems like every bike other than at Performance was $1500+.

Right now I am looking at the Schwinn Paramount Series 6 and 7. After test riding the Series 7 I was extremely impress with how it fit and how smooth it rode and the low price! It has a carbon frame and 105 components. I was wondering if anyone had any input on the two bikes or could lead me in the direction of which would be a better purchase/recommend another bike in my price range. 

Thanks!


----------



## leathernek

The last couple of times of riding the SART, I've seen a group of gangbangers tagging one of the underpasses, a couple having sex, a lone male shooting up (directly on the bike path no less), and two guys fighting. 

It's in our nature as cyclists to not stop unless we have to. Should you come upon a person or group of questionable character, my suggestion (and it's just a suggestion) is to stop and wait for another cyclist(s) and grab their wheel. I realize this may not help in all situations since we can't always see beyond a bend or overpass to see what's on the other side. 

In my opinion, ANY river bed is going to attract shady characters. 

I personally don't wait, but I have my reasons, or should I say "reason" :wink5:


----------



## mountainandroad

Wildewinds said:


> 3 vs 1... even if I did have pepper spray, in my hands, when they attacked me... I would still let them have the bike.
> 
> One guy, different story. Even then, it would depend on the situation.


The only problem with pepper spray is, if the wind is blowing in your direction, its going to blow the spray back into your own face. And its never not windy at all, there's always some breeze, especially in an open area like the SA River (trail).


----------



## mountainandroad

This post has been deleted. By me!


----------



## charlox5

mountainandroad said:


> Its not concealed so its not illegal.


Not sure where you got this idea, but it's absolutely illegal to carry a loaded weapon in CA, either concealed or unconcealed without a carry permit (good luck getting one in OC/LA). It used to be legal to carry an unloaded firearm in open view, but that is also now illegal. Not that Unloaded Open Carry was much use anyway--no one is going to wait for you to load your .38 or slap in a mag and chamber a round before they assault you. 

That being said, it might be worth taking your chances with a jury vs. 4 on 1 combat, but what you are advocating is not legal.


----------



## froze

Wow, so many bad asses riding bikes these days. I can't wait for the day when I see one of you bad asses pull a gun and then watch you shake like a leaf in a storm so bad you couldn't hit the side of a barn, that's assuming you don't freeze first. Now I'm going to hear about all the gun training some of you received, right; and somehow shooting at paper targets is the same as shooting a human...that's also assuming you ever even fired a gun and not just mouthing off like I'm sure at least 99% of you are.

We got a bunch of cyclists Rambos here on this post.

I like the thug idea, reminds of the good old days when we use to hire the mafia...or was it we were forced to hire them? anyway, pay them protection money, great idea.


----------



## mountainandroad

charlox5 said:


> Not sure where you got this idea, but it's absolutely illegal to carry a loaded weapon in CA, either concealed or unconcealed without a carry permit (good luck getting one in OC/LA). It used to be legal to carry an unloaded firearm in open view, but that is also now illegal. Not that Unloaded Open Carry was much use anyway--no one is going to wait for you to load your .38 or slap in a mag and chamber a round before they assault you.
> 
> That being said, it might be worth taking your chances with a jury vs. 4 on 1 combat, but what you are advocating is not legal.


...decided to delete my post.


----------



## mountainandroad

froze said:


> Wow, so many bad asses riding bikes these days. I can't wait for the day when I see one of you bad asses pull a gun and then watch you shake like a leaf in a storm so bad you couldn't hit the side of a barn, that's assuming you don't freeze first. Now I'm going to hear about all the gun training some of you received, right; and somehow shooting at paper targets is the same as shooting a human...that's also assuming you ever even fired a gun and not just mouthing off like I'm sure at least 99% of you are.
> 
> We got a bunch of cyclists Rambos here on this post.
> 
> I like the thug idea, reminds of the good old days when we use to hire the mafia...or was it we were forced to hire them? anyway, pay them protection money, great idea.


post deleted


----------



## mountainandroad

froze said:


> Wow, so many bad asses riding bikes these days. I can't wait for the day when I see one of you bad asses pull a gun and then watch you shake like a leaf in a storm so bad you couldn't hit the side of a barn, that's assuming you don't freeze first. Now I'm going to hear about all the gun training some of you received, right; and somehow shooting at paper targets is the same as shooting a human...that's also assuming you ever even fired a gun and not just mouthing off like I'm sure at least 99% of you are.
> 
> We got a bunch of cyclists Rambos here on this post.
> 
> I like the thug idea, reminds of the good old days when we use to hire the mafia...or was it we were forced to hire them? anyway, pay them protection money, great idea.


Post Deleted. I should know better by now than to express any opinion on the internet.


----------



## membrain

Anyone ride this trail lately on weekday late afternoon? any incidents as of late? safe? not safe still?


----------



## BWWpat

membrain said:


> Anyone ride this trail lately on weekday late afternoon? any incidents as of late? safe? not safe still?


Yikes, Every time I see this thread get bumped I feel a lump in my throat hopping that every ones OK.

I have been riding it to test out wheels heading from Talbert to the 22 and back. I have seen a lot of homeless people (sadly becoming more common) but nothing threatening. I may just not be riding in the shadiest of places though.

However I would not consider it "safe". Just because I haven't seen anything does not mean its not there. This may just be the calm before another storm.


----------



## mountainandroad

membrain said:


> Anyone ride this trail lately on weekday late afternoon? any incidents as of late? safe? not safe still?


It isn't going to ever be any less dangerous or more dangerous, because that part of the bike trail goes through a bad part of Santa Ana etc. Its the same people living in the surrounding area. The best rule of thumb is not use it unless its a high bike traffic time and there will be other riders on the trail. Being there alone with little traffic is always going to be sketchy; esp since people "hang out" under the underpasses, even when they aren't looking to bikejack. If it were me, I'd map a route off the bike path and travel around that area on public streets in low-bike traffic times. That's what I do. I'd rather risk it with traffic than being mugged.


----------



## brizco

When i ride i carry a carbon fiber knife and a small bottle of pepper spray...i greet the day these hoodlums even try to take my bike...they are all gonna get a piece of me ...sorry but im not scared of lowlife hoods who got nothing better to do but take whats not theirs. Come git sum!


----------



## mountainandroad

brizco said:


> When i ride i carry a carbon fiber knife and a small bottle of pepper spray...i greet the day these hoodlums even try to take my bike...they are all gonna get a piece of me ...sorry but im not scared of lowlife hoods who got nothing better to do but take whats not theirs. Come git sum!


Just make sure you're upwind when you spray pepper spray


----------

